# Ryobi 40v Powerhead & Idech Power Rotary Scissors



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

So I have an area in my backyard that is awkward and tricky to cut with my fiskars mower. I can't get enough runway to have the blades spinning fast enough for a clean cut, and turning around is tricky. I thought the Idech Power Rotary Scissors would work for this area and be another gadget to add to my tools :lol:

I ordered from Maverick Mower Supply on Friday, March 27. They shipped on the 30th from Huntingburg, IN and arrived on April 2nd. The total cost was $248.30 w/tax and included (free) shipping. They came packed well, with a box within a box.



I already have invested in the 40v Ryobi platform after switching from a gas powerhead with the expand-it line when that died. It has performed well for everything I threw at it from just basic trimming to hedge clippers, dethatcher, tiller, and blower.



I had a spare line trimmer head that I used to put the rotary scissors on. I removed the screws holding the trimmer head, and pulled it off of the tube.



I then took a look at the adapters and used the included square driveshaft adapter with the 25.4in tube spacer. Thanks @Dico112lr4 for the tip in this review thread.

It all slid together pretty easily, and I snugged up the retaining screws on the scissor head.



I also ordered some EP-0 grease from Amazon, and made sure to top off the two ports in the head, and the one in the gearbox. It did seem to take some grease, and I plan on topping it off again after it has had some time to work its way in from use.



A quick test on the powerhead in the garage, and it did seem to spin well.

I will need to wait till tomorrow for a true test, and I will ensure to update here with the results.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

Following this. I too have the Ryobi 40V system and was hesitating on buying the rotary scissors... lucky for me we've got geniuses on this forum.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Update from my quick trial today, they work great! I needed to keep the throttle/power low as it seemed to be going way too fast when I spun it up. Even with just giving it a bit of power, it worked really well on both trimming vine and grass. I am super impressed at how little it throws about, as it is just snipping pieces it comes in contact with. Makes much less of a mess than a string trimmer.

No sign of smoke/fire/sparks coming from the motor. It did get a little warm, but that is normal when I am using the tiller or dethatcher attachment as well. As I have a micro-sized yard, I doubt even if I used them to trim the entire yard it would cause any ill effect.

Link to Video trimming some vine groundcover.



Link to video trimming some zoysia grass.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

wow- this is an awesome idea. 
I really need a cordless electric trimmer.

How's the weight of this package?


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

I did the same thing on my Ryobi 40V. What I have found, is you need to go full power right off the bat and it will stay on. If you just half *** the trigger, it will stop. Then you have to take the battery out and put it back in, in order to reset. The one thing I have noticed is that with this attachment, it will drain the battery quick! So far I love it and glad I did the purchase for the scissor cut.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

@craigdt the weight felt fine to me, it's a bit heavier than the trimmer head, however, I let it glide across the top of the grass. It definitely wasn't difficult, and I am not all that strong either :lol:

I weighed the kit tonight, and it came in at 10lb 6.4oz without the battery.



With my 4aH battery, it brought it to 13lb 8.7oz



This evening I did add some more EP-0 Grease in the blade holes as well as the gearbox. It seemed to take a bit more, and I could see it begin to push out some of the factory grease when I was adding to the blades. I also used Fluid Film on the blades before going out. Using that has really helped my little Fiskars reel mower stay clean, so I am hoping it will help the rotary scissors as well.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

I have this set up as well. Got the rotary scissors a couple of months ago and finally got to use them a few weeks ago. My 4ah battery drained pretty quickly...within about 15 mins. I've had that battery for several years and I've been looking for an excuse to buy a bigger one so I bought a new 6ah battery. I ran it for about 20 mins and didn't knock one bar off the battery gauge and it definitely had more power.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

I just bought this same setup. Super excited about it, but it seems after about 5 minutes of grass trimming it shuts off and you have to wait a few seconds for it to start again, but it shuts off pretty fast again. Battery showed full bars when i started and 3 when it stopped working. Could it be over heating that fast?


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

blorge said:


> I just bought this same setup. Super excited about it, but it seems after about 5 minutes of grass trimming it shuts off and you have to wait a few seconds for it to start again, but it shuts off pretty fast again. Battery showed full bars when i started and 3 when it stopped working. Could it be over heating that fast?


Seems it may be a bit better now I added a bunch more grease to the 3 ports and seems better.


----------



## harwester (May 31, 2021)

Really so cool product and brand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Was at Home Depot and wanted an ECHO 58v trimmer because it matched the battery system of my other mower. Didn't have it in store but they did have the Ryobi 40V. Works well, uses the square adapter but didn't seem to require an adapter sleeve. Fit right on no problem. Assembly took around 10-12 minutes including cleaning all the packing material.

Mine PRS had grease already in the chamber out of the box. Is that normal?


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Need Help!

I have this same setup. As some mentioned, the trimmer will actually stop if you cycle the throttle. I am noticing smoke coming from the battery after about 2 min of use. Can anyone help me understand what I need to do? I have shoved grease into the head, I have a new 40v system with 6mah battery. Brand new never used. Is this normal? Is it also normal for the powerhead to shut off? If so, it seems like I am going to be returning the ryobi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2021)

I've got the ryobi 40v brushless trimmer which takes the attachments.. one model down from the carbon shaft model I have no problems with my rotary scissor head. I just swapped out the string trimmer head greased the power scissors well and went to town.. Plenty of power to spare does not bog down at all..lots of torque from this machine. Sounds like you might have a dud on your hands.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Darn. Thanks @Nixnix42


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

+1 from me, carbon fiber shaft brushless 40V Ryobi. Works great, cuts trim time by about 90%, though is more of an arm workout. I'm thrilled with it overall though.

Mine came (very) greased out of the box, FWIW.


----------

